
An Amazon patent stops you checking prices online while in a physical store - jrs235
http://www.businessinsider.com/an-amazon-patent-stops-you-checking-prices-online-while-in-a-physical-store-2017-6
======
PaulHoule
Remember that a patent is not a license to do something, it is a license to
stop others from doing it.

Amazon can use this to prevent physical stores from doing this.

------
jrs235
Kind of pointless since I don't use retail stores Wi-Fi and one can easily
turn off Wi-Fi even if someone does and use cellular data.

~~~
puddintane
I wonder if they will block cell signals?

I've noticed in certain Walmarts my signal won't work no matter where I am -
more than likely the thick walls I would assume were blocking the signal not
some malicious attempt to stop me from price matching.

